# Ferret fights that need separating!



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

A lot of ferret owners panic the first time they see ferrets having a dominance fight, they look like this




Generally, these types of fights are nothing to worry about.

An aggressive fight on the other hand, needs to be separated as soon as possible because ferrets that really hate each other won't stop until their opponent is seriously injured and can't fight anymore or dead................... Yes some ferrets will fight to the death which is why it's important to separate them, these serious fights look like this





Soon, in about about 3 maybe 4 weeks, I'll make a video on how to separate a serious fight so that everyone knows how to for just in case they have the unfortunate event of their ferrets fighting like this.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you for this thread. It should be a sticky imo.

So glad to hear lovely Vinnie recovered from his ordeal x


----------

